# Fish Training for you to try



## FishyFaceFriend (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi guys, I said I would post a simple training video so here it is:






hope you enjoy it

>>

Fun and easy game for human and fish. In the wild, a fish would be foraging all day for little bits of food using his seeking drive. In a tank, food comes independently of his actions. Your little friend will love the feeling of control he gets from being able to directly influence his environment.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

There was one woman who had an oscar that would do tricks and he loved to play with his ball. I wonder if you could teach the fish to push an object through something? (I think the oscar did something like that) You might have a little shamu there. If you are a student, perhaps you might develop a science project by experimenting more with fish training. Keep us posted on how his schooling goes.

:fish:


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Very nice! An interesting twist could be to use two different color dots changing their location each time and only rewarding one color. Interested to know if the fish can see in color.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Good idea. No doubt color perception is important to them since they wear breeding colors when needed. Kind of like birds that way.


----------



## FishyFaceFriend (Feb 23, 2013)

I think they see color well. Brightly colored animals usually do.

I do plan on training him with a ball as well. And I had the same idea of having two dots and only reward one.  I can't wait to try everything out. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## AlCzervik (Oct 6, 2012)

I must say I found that video entertaining and I got a good laugh out of it. While its not something I would do myself, or even ever thought of doing, I was impressed with your training session and look foreward to future videos. Your fish certainly looks happy. As others said watch the water quality until the tank is more established. Good Luck


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Fascinating.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

FishyFaceFriend said:


> Hi guys, I said I would post a simple training video so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect! Thank you for sharing


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope our friend gives us a report soon that all is well. Once she is past the cycling stage we should be able to see some interesting new tricks. Having only one fish in the tank may be a little lonely, but he will have no distractions from his lessons. If later she adds more fish, it might be interesting to see if other fish would learn his tricks from watching him.


----------



## FishyFaceFriend (Feb 23, 2013)

Here's another game!






Fun and easy game for human and fish!

Teaching a fish how to follow a target is the easiest and most useful trick. Once you can get your fish to target, you can lead him through hoops, tunnels, and slalom posts.

Fish share several basic emotions with us humans. "Seeking" is one of them. Seeking is "the basic impulse to search, investigate, and make sense of the environment". It is a combination of emotions people usually think of as being different: wanting something really good, looking forward to getting something really good, and curiosity, which most people probably don't think of as being an emotion at all. (source: Temple Grandin, link below)

In the wild, a fish would be foraging all day for little bits of food using his seeking drive. In a tank, food comes independently of his actions. Your little friend will love the feeling of control he gets from being able to directly influence his environment.

For more on basic emotions by Temple Grandin:
http://www.grandin.com/inc/animals.make ... n.ch1.html

For the R2 Fish School:
http://www.r2fishschool.com


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

That's neat.

How is your nitrogen cycle coming along?


----------



## FishyFaceFriend (Feb 23, 2013)

vann59 said:


> That's neat.
> 
> How is your nitrogen cycle coming along?


Thanks for asking.

Woke up to ammonia close to 0.25, zero nitrites. Did a PWC, and now no ammonia. Yesterday added another pump with a used filter from an established tank. Added airsotone to aerate and encourage bacteria. Wondering if I should let ammonia sit at 0.25 for a day or two to feed ammonia eating bacteria, but afraid of harming Fishy Face.


----------



## FishyFaceFriend (Feb 23, 2013)

... And here is another training video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVKdK_9Y ... Gw&index=4

Erasmus had a lot of fun today.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Keep changing water like you are doing. A low amount of ammonia won't cycle any slower than a higher amount. Better safe than putting stress on him. The established filter should help, but be prepared, it can take 4 to 8 weeks for a tank to complete a start-up cycle.

I'll check the new video after dinner. Looking forward to it, he's a cute fish!


----------



## badspellar (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks for sharing. the concept and videos are very interesting.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

When you do a water change, if you use prime, it detoxifies the ammonia remaining in the tank, and also keeps it from showing up on an ammonia test. The ammonia is still there and will feed the bacteria, but is less of a threat to the fish. So keep up the water changes to reduce the ammonia, and it will cycle in time. Until you get zero readings on both ammonia and nitrite, and some level of nitrate, it is not fully cycled. Having to cycle with a fish in the tank is not ideal, but it's easier than a tank full.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

vann59 said:


> When you do a water change, if you use prime, it detoxifies the ammonia remaining in the tank, and also keeps it from showing up on an ammonia test.


Bound, or detoxified ammonia will still register on a salicylate (2 bottle) ammonia test.


----------



## FishyFaceFriend (Feb 23, 2013)

vann59 said:


> When you do a water change, if you use prime, it detoxifies the ammonia remaining in the tank, and also keeps it from showing up on an ammonia test. The ammonia is still there and will feed the bacteria, but is less of a threat to the fish. So keep up the water changes to reduce the ammonia, and it will cycle in time. Until you get zero readings on both ammonia and nitrite, and some level of nitrate, it is not fully cycled. Having to cycle with a fish in the tank is not ideal, but it's easier than a tank full.


   

Oddly this morning I woke up to zero ammonia. Usually in the morning the ammonia is higher than zero but under 0.25. Nitrites still zero. I'll continue the partial water changes and do as you say. Erasmus loves water changes. He jumps into the stream and tries to eat tidbits from the disturbed substrate.

I've been using API StressCoat for conditioning the water. It says it removes chlorine and chloramines, and detoxifies heavy metals. Protects fish with "the healing power of aloe vera proven to reduce fish stress and replace slime coat." The instructions on the bottle say to use it with every water change. I like the words "slime coat." So deliciously disgusting. 
I used to use Kordon AmQuel Plus Ammonia Detoxifier, "Detixifies Nitrate, Nitrite, Ammonia, Chlorine, and Chloramines," but then someone somewhere on the internet said that using a conditioner that breaks down nitrites and ammonia will "starve" my bacteria and kill them. So I switched to StressCoat (I had both).

So what gives, wise fish elders of cichlid-forum? Should I use StressCoat or AMQuel?


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Enjoyed the latest training video. It's interesting that he seems to wait for the wand to move to the other side of the hoop instead of just following the wand around the hoop. Considering how intent he is on following it's movement so closely.

As far as the conditioner, those that bind the ammonia don't change it in a way that the bacteria can't process it, so don't worry about starving them. Given a choice between the two you have I would use the amquil in this situation.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Prime and Amquel, probably in that order are the most commonly used dechlorinators. I use prime, it's very economical.


----------



## FishyFaceFriend (Feb 23, 2013)

b3w4r3 said:


> Enjoyed the latest training video. It's interesting that he seems to wait for the wand to move to the other side of the hoop instead of just following the wand around the hoop. Considering how intent he is on following it's movement so closely.
> .


You have a very good eye! There are at least two instances in the video where Erasmus follows the wand instead of pausing before the hoop, but most of the time he waist for the want to appear on the other side of the hoop and follows it. We've been training with the hoop a lot, and experience taught him that if he follows my wand around the hoop instead of through it, the wand will only go back to the other side, back and forth, until he goes through the hoop. Smart little fish.  Very impressed with your observation skills. No one else has picked up on this fine point.


----------



## FishyFaceFriend (Feb 23, 2013)

vann59 said:


> Prime and Amquel, probably in that order are the most commonly used dechlorinators. I use prime, it's very economical.


I'll switch back to amquel then. Thanks so much!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I use seachem safe. It is concentrated powder form of prime and much much cheaper and stronger than any other dechlorinator on the market. $32 for the 1 kilo container treats 200,000 gallons. Will last you forever. No joke.


----------

